# FAQ - Updating the RNS-E Sat Nav Media System



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone looking to upgrade their RNS-E, this post has a great discussion on how to do it and what's involved -









RNS-E: Albumart, Audible POI Alert, SDCard Maps* + MORE


*SDCard Maps on 192 units currently in Beta I'm proud to announce my RNS-E firmware with optional Feature Pack purchase to enable exciting new features for RNS-E owners... MP3 Album Art Audible POI Alert Custom Splash Screens SD Card Maps (192 in beta) Digital Speedo (mono DIS only) Custom Map...




www.ttforum.co.uk




This is a hobby project by Forum member *pcbbc*, an Audi TT and RNS-E enthusiast. His website where you can access these updates can be found *here*.

Driven by his goal of retro-fitting a 193PU RNS-E into his Audi TT 8N, a vehicle which was only rarely fitted with a BNS navigation system from factory, *pcbbc* has fixed bugs and added extra features to the stock RNS-E firmware. Lots of the features we have added, and bugs we have swatted, are equally applicable to other RNS-E equiped vehicles. So we present here a modified version of the firmware for your own use.

For anyone who's missing their RNS-E owners manual, click on the links below -

RNS-E Owners Manual - Quick Reference.pdf
RNS-E Owners Manual.pdf
RNS-E Plus Owners Manual 2012.pdf

*How to know which RNS-E you have in your vehicle - *

*192 RNS-E (up until late 2009)*

Maximum 2 x 4GB SD cards (does NOT support SDHC cards)
400 x 240 LCD screen
CD/TV button

*193PU RNS-E (from late 2009 on)*

Maximum 2 x 32GB SDHC cards
800 x 480 hi-res LED screen
MEDIA button


----------

